# Working in the Phillipines



## Dominique24 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding work in the Phillipines. A close friend of mine has the option to move to Manilla or Davao for work. In Manilla she could be working in a call center and in Davao she could work in a factory producing food. She is still in doubt about which of the two jobs she will choose. 

I would appreciate it if anyone could tell me more about the working conditions in a call center and a typical factory over there since I don't know anything about it. Besides that I'm also wondering in which of the two cities is better (pollution, safety etc.). 

I'd be happy if anyone could tell me more or give advice. 

Thanks in advance, 

Dominique


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Dominique24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding work in the Phillipines. A close friend of mine has the option to move to Manilla or Davao for work. In Manilla she could be working in a call center and in Davao she could work in a factory producing food. She is still in doubt about which of the two jobs she will choose.
> 
> ...


What nationality is your friend. If not Filpino they will require a work permit which is sorced by the employer. The call centre is likely to pay more but likely have unusual hours depend on where in the world they are servicing. Both jobs will be very poorly paid by western standards and long working days and weeks.


----------



## Dominique24 (Mar 29, 2016)

My friend is a Filipina so I assume that she's aware of the poor pay. I think it would be good for her to have a fairly regular work schedual so a call center might be bad for her.


----------



## lets_take_a_look (Nov 18, 2015)

What sort of jobs are these? Are they rank and file or managerial positions? Low level or high ranking responsibilities?


----------



## po3jay (Mar 30, 2016)

Dominique24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding work in the Phillipines. A close friend of mine has the option to move to Manilla or Davao for work. In Manilla she could be working in a call center and in Davao she could work in a factory producing food. She is still in doubt about which of the two jobs she will choose.
> 
> ...



Manila is a good place to work if you are talking about opportunities. But as far as pollution and safety, that depends on how late you will work. In Davao, I've been there, it is also a good place to work but it might be too far for some of the central agencies you might need for your expat/foreign amenities (embassy and healthcare.. etc.). They have it over there though but do not expect the same as with manila.

Now for call center or factory, let me tell you, your friend is better off in a call center. See, the only thing you have to FEEL (i.e. to endure) when it comes to call centers is the long hours and yes you heard it right, night and holiday shifts.

But for factory, not only you will have to deal with the long hours but also the hard labor inside the facility. Pretty much it is all about labor. 

On the other side, if its call centers, its not about labor, but dealing with people. I believe that's better alternative than being out there and tired as donkey in the factory.

Salary, hands down, call centers pay more. Only caveat is, you need to speak english FAIRLY WELL.

That's it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Exactly...Manila will have more opportunities but since she is a Filipina, maybe that does not matter to her. Luzon Island, (Manila), is probably a little more foreigner friendly than the island of Mindanao, (Davao). The Call Centers will certainly pay a better salary. She would have a steady schedule for the most part but her regular schedule might be from 3:00pm to 1:00am or something like that. I have a few friends who are working at Call Centers and they have the exact same schedule every work day but you start off with working the late night and weekend shifts and work up to the better day time shifts.

Or if she is lucky and they really need people, she might be able to negotiate her shift schedule and tell them she will sign on as a new employee if she can have a certain work shift.

The late night shifts might not be so bad because my friends have told me that working the off shifts also pays a little higher salary than the day time shifts...

Remember, most of these call centers deal with people all over the world, so there are NO TIME ZONES...it is always day time somewhere in the world.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

My girlfriend and her younger sister both work in call centres.

My GF works permanent American office hours (9pm-6am), her sister works afternoon shift (3pm-12am).

The night shift is pretty taxing on her sleeping habits, but at least it's only 5 days per week.

Is the factory position also only 5 days per week?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tiz said:


> My girlfriend and her younger sister both work in call centres.
> 
> My GF works permanent American office hours (9pm-6am), her sister works afternoon shift (3pm-12am).
> 
> ...



That is a perfect question to ask because many Filipino workers only have "one" day off per week with a typical work week of six days and then sometimes they are called in on their day off to cover for a sick worker or someone who did not show up for their shift...so finding out what the usually work hours and work days for each job would certainly be an important factor to know before selecting one job over the other.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

The language in Manila is tagalog.
In Davao it's bisaya.

That's another adjustment to think about if she is not fluent on both.

My bet, if salaries and work conditions would almost be the same, go to the area where she has relatives / friends near.


----------



## sagbot (Apr 12, 2016)

If you are aiming for better salary, go for the Call Center option in Manila but if you are looking for a more comfortable life, a factory worker in Davao suits fine.

Have a great day!


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Working in the call center, salary would depend upon the specific niche that you'll be working on as well as on how generous your company.


----------



## deventwd (May 3, 2016)

Dominique24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding work in the Phillipines. A close friend of mine has the option to move to Manilla or Davao for work. In Manilla she could be working in a call center and in Davao she could work in a factory producing food. She is still in doubt about which of the two jobs she will choose.
> 
> ...


Davao City is known as one of the best places to live from all points of view. I have been here for 3 years and have seen no crime of any sort. Lots to see and do. Ps We have a VA company in town.


----------

